# Flower pot room heater



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Saw this on Fake Book and it seemed a pretty good plan for heating a small room.

How to Easily Heat Your Home Using Flower Pots & Tea Lights | World Truth.TV


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I made one, wasn't overly happy with it. Seemed more like a waste of tea lights to be honest. But then, maybe I made mine incorrectly. lol


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

There's no real way to heat a full room with a candle...unless Scotty figured out how to change the thermodynamic constants of the universe! :grin:


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Agreed,i've seen this before.I tried it too.Makes a good hand warmer,but don't count on it heating even the smallest of rooms.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Wallimiyama said:


> There's no real way to heat a full room with a candle...unless Scotty figured out how to change the thermodynamic constants of the universe! :grin:


Agreed completely. I had hoped to use it as a localized tabletop heater. I was hoping that the light from the candles would light up the table area, and the pots would warm the people at least somewhat that were sitting there. Just didn't cut the mustard on either part. Even the light was insufficient because the pots have to be low enough to trap the heat so it blocks most of the light.

I then thought that maybe I could warm river stones on the wood stove and put them under the pots instead of candles. That didn't work well either.

Sadly, I think this is one of those concepts that seems to be a GREAT idea on paper, that just failed to live up to the hype in the real world.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Did yall try it with more than one candle? Maybe a larger size pot? I was interested in this but maybe I'll try something different.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Did yall try it with more than one candle? Maybe a larger size pot? I was interested in this but maybe I'll try something different.
> 
> View attachment 6887


Mine used 3 tea lights. I also tried a 2 pot AND a 3 pot construction for an additional heat chamber. Like Sharkbait said, it makes a great if inefficient hand warmer, but that's about it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Oh well. Glad yall let us know how crappy these things are. Saved me some time and frustration!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Same here. Thanks for the true scoop on the idea. Looked good on paper.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Same here. Thanks for the true scoop on the idea. Looked good on paper.


I agree,it does look good on paper.We have a home wood burner,but thought it might make a good bedroom heat source,so I made one.The outer flower pot does get too hot to touch,but not enough BTU's to really radiate much heat at all.

I then tried with 6 votives and it started sooting up,which is an indication that it wasn't getting enough o2 (even with a few tweeks here and there to get more air) and it also tripped off my carbon monoxide detector.

So I just chalked it up under the "not worth it" catagory.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Found video on YT about making one.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Might be a good way to make a cup of tea


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the idea but just dont see it doing what it should. Maybe in a car with a couple of people it would help. What i need to get is a quality wood burning stove for my home. That would allow me to cook heat boil water and do pretty much everything we need to for a period of time without electricity.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We tried this last winter. We did not use tea candles as we did not have any. So we used 4 candles that were about an inch and a half in diameter and about two inches tall. We used a 10 inch pot. It did work, sort of. After about a half hour of warming the pot up, it did start to give off some heat and we were able to raise the temp in our living room (14x20) by about 2-3 degrees. But I sure would not want to have to rely on it on a -30 degree Minnesota January night.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Egyas said:


> I made one, wasn't overly happy with it. Seemed more like a waste of tea lights to be honest. But then, maybe I made mine incorrectly. lol


I had seen a bunch of different formats on the web. Google and Youtube are FULL of them. Some have a metal bolt, some don't, yada yada yada. One day I'm at a garage sale and buy like 30 terra cotta pots for $5.00 - all different sizes and shapes. So I thought this was a great time to play with designs.

I tried four or five distinctly different set ups and then tweaked them. After I had burned through a bag of 24 tea lights with no appreciable warmth, I decided to light all four (one broke) designs at once and I used some larger (more powerful?) votive candles. Still nothing.

I found out that the only way to make this work is to put at least three duraflame logs under a very small pot. ;-)
Out side of that it is pure internet hoaxery. If you look at the rooms in the videos they are all very small rooms. They all look to be in an apartment where they would be more insulated (interior rooms) and it looks like the people are wearing six layers of clothes which leads me to believe that they consider 50 to 60 an appropriate temp.

I think if you had a room that met those criteria you might see some results, but to make a standard American sized bedroom (11x12) warm up you would need more BTU than that puts out.

Your body puts out as many BTU's in an hour as does burning an entire box (the big one) of strike anywhere matches. Just you being in the room will do far more than this candle and pot ever will.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I saw that wouldn't work right off, you could light up a bunch of these flower pot things get very little heat, all you'd do is create a fire hazard.


----------

